
Google's graveyard: 8 products Google killed in 2016 - kungfudoi
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3131623/phones/googles-graveyard-8-products-google-killed-in-2016.html
======
OskarS
I will never forgive them for first neutering and then killing off Google
Reader. After that, I've avoided relying on any Google service as far as I
can. I'm still using Gmail, and I have to use Google Docs for work (though I'd
much rather use something else), but I would never trust my files to Google
Drive, and I thankfully didn't trust Picasa with my pictures. Same reason I'm
not going to use things like Allo. There's a significant chance that it's not
going to exist in a year or two, so why even bother?

~~~
andybak
You shouldn't any 3rd party service without a migration plan. The odds of a
service surviving on Google are probably better than [insert random SaaS
startup here] as the prevalence of "Our Amazing Journey" posts shows.

------
angryasian
A lot of these were just rebranded hangouts on air became youtube live, Nexus
essentially became Pixel, Picasa became google photos, Chrome apps were
nothing more than the website, MyTracks as they pointed out is Google Fit

~~~
niftich
This is an inaccurate oversimplification.

Youtube Live was a distinct product from Hangouts on Air [1].

Nexus -> Pixel can indeed be described as a re-brand or a rename.

Picasa and Google Photos have been separate for years [2][3].

Chrome Apps were exposed certain platform features that there's still no web-
based alternative for [4].

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/15/12490666/google-
hangouts-o...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/15/12490666/google-hangouts-on-
air-september-youtube-live) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picasa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picasa)
[3] [http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2016/02/moving-on-from-
pica...](http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2016/02/moving-on-from-picasa.html)
[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12322791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12322791)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I disagree that Nexus -> Pixel is a rebrand or rename. It's an entirely
different type of device. Nexus was a low-cost developer-focused device. Pixel
is a high-cost consumer-focused device.

And the big thing with Picasa is the desktop app, which many users are upset
to be losing.

~~~
kapsi
Yes, I know no other program that does simple photo retouching and organizing
as well as Picasa.

------
Fej
Google has a problem...they have too many god-damned products. The spring
cleanings are a symptom.

They even have multiple products in the same category. Ars did an article on
this a while back, they should do another.

